# Sites in Hampshire for RV



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I am looking for a site open in February in the Stockbridge area. Suitable for a 34' Damon. Anybody know of one?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I drive past this CL every other week, though never been in. Worth a call.

J. FOORD, PARTRIDGE RISE, FAIR VIEW FARM, LONDON RD, STOCKBRIDGE S020 6EN 
[Tel:~01264 810033]

½ac quiet, views, el pts, batt, gas, coarse fishing lake, Nat Trust land adj, open all year.

Dave


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanx for the info - will investigate


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here's a satellite pic, with elevation computed, giving a view looking SW over Stockbridge from the farm in the bottom-left. Not sure what he was hosting the day that picture was taken.

A useful facility for evaluating campsites.

Dave


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Dave
Very impressive graphics, 8) 
What site do you use to get those.

Could be very handy.
Leet us know.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

Not website functionality per se, rather the software and mapping I use with my GPS:

http://www.memory-map.co.uk/software.htm

Dave


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave. I was afraid it would be another piece of software.
The boss is so fed up of me and my mapping systems, however Memory Map does look good. May slip it in as a xmas pressie from me to me,  

cheers
Mike


----------

